# Come hither all ye guess-the-sex'ers



## Proserpina

*UPDATE 9-30-2013:*

:yellow: bump turned :blue:! 

Serge Constantine was born yesterday (September 29) @ 6:10 PM weighing 9 lbs 5 oz, 22.5 inches long. 

Grats everyone who guessed :blue:! You win teh Internetz!

-----------------------------

*ORIGINAL POST:*

Did my 21.5-week anomaly scan today. Baby looked great, no sign of birth defects, though the U/S pics from the 15.5-week scan were much clearer, IMO. Baby is still measuring almost one week ahead, which would put my due date at Sept. 14, but I'm certain of my LMP and ovulation dates, so I refuse to budge from Sept. 20. 

I'm still happily team :yellow:, and declined to learn baby's sex at the scan, but I think guessing can be fun. I regret that you won't know if you guessed right or wrong until baby is born, but I promise I'll update you then. :thumbup:

So what do you think? Beau :blue: or bow :pink:?

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/ic2013-10_zps5a534e12.png
15.5-week U/S

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/ic2013-1_zpsf2b24a37.png
15.5-week U/S

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/ic2013-5_zpsf6a961c7.png
15.5-week U/S

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/ic2013-12_zps319a5b36.jpg
21.5-week U/S​
To see all of the U/S pics from both ultrasounds, check my blog posts here and here.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I am saying boy.....! Good luck!


----------



## zanDark

Looks like a cute little boy to me :flower::flower:


----------



## embeth

I guess girl! No reason for this just get that girl feeling :)


----------



## bamboo10

boy skull...i think


----------



## sweetpea417

I think boy!


----------



## Amsan

I say girl. And look at that cute little button nose omgosh!



Also, totally unrelated to baby, I thought your title of the thread said come hitler hahaha. I was like whoa, wait what?


----------



## Proserpina

Amsan said:


> Also, totally unrelated to baby, I thought your title of the thread said come hitler hahaha. I was like whoa, wait what?

Hmm.. would I be willing to let zombie Hitler have a crack at guessing my baby's sex... that's a tough one! :haha:


----------



## mara16jade

I have no idea how to "read" ultrasound pictures, but I'll guess boy since I see a nub/lump/?? in that _area_. LOL Although, that's probably your baby's knee or something. hahaha :haha:

I'm SO curious as to whether you're having a boy or not, and if your swaying worked.! :flower:


----------



## MommyGrim

:blue:!


----------



## Proserpina

mara16jade said:


> I'm SO curious as to whether you're having a boy or not, and if your swaying worked.! :flower:

I'm curious, too. DH really wants a boy, but DD really wants a girl (and yells at me if I say it could be a boy---so funny!), so I guess _someone_ will be happy with what we get!

Thanks for the guesses. I will come and update the thread in ~3 months when I have the baby, so if you want to know if your guesses were right or if the Shettles method worked for us (we tried it for boy), subscribe! :)


----------



## pcct

:blue:


----------



## Dantes Mom

I say girl xx


----------



## lornapj83

I say boy x


----------



## WantaBelly

Guessing :blue:


----------



## SisterRose

I think girl! X


----------



## Moom7900

I say boy, and cute pics :) xxxxx


----------



## Proserpina

Bumping this thread for the final time. I'm currently 3 days past my due date, which means this kid is bound to arrive pretty soon. If anyone else wants to get a guess in, now is your chance, and I will update the thread once bubs is here!


----------



## MeganS0326

I guess girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a boy!


----------



## Lyndzo

I say girl. Her head is round like my little girl :)


----------



## Wendyk07

I think that's a wee girl. X


----------



## Proserpina

Serge Constantine was born yesterday (September 29) @ 6:10 PM weighing 9 lbs 5 oz, 22.5 inches long. 

Grats everyone who guessed :blue:! You win teh Internetz!


----------



## MommyGrim

Aww!! Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats!!! How exciting finding out :blue: at the birth! :flower:


----------

